# oddn0ise 270litre rebuild + Cory collection



## oddn0ise (22 Nov 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the site, but signed up after seeing the stand at Aquatics Live.

This is my 270 litre tropical tank, it's nearing ten years old now and am getting nervous about the seals...
It houses a couple of cracking L-number Plecs, a couple of Clown Loaches to control the snails, several species of Corydoras and a batch of neons and some home grown shrimps. I've been entering the ADA competition for several years now and after my initial top 300 placing have dropped year on year now to outside the top 1,000.

This is my tank and I have some videos of it if anyone's interested.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/oddnoise/5825021322


----------



## andyh (22 Nov 2011)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

hey welcome to UKAPS !

Good to have you onboard, tank looks great and getting a top 300 placing is something to be proud of!

Get a journal started

Andyh


----------



## oddn0ise (23 Sep 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

It's taken a while but I've gutted my tank and started from scratch and a lot of my learnings have come from here, so thank you UK APS.

new Journal on it's way soon

Prevoius 270L tank videos here

aquatic plant layouts - YouTube


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

Hi, welcome and none too shabby a tank  , looking forward to your new efforts.


----------



## oddn0ise (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

Cheers! Just started my Journal and worried it's a little text heavy. Will start uploading pics soon.


----------



## oddn0ise (7 Oct 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

After one month for the complete maturation process to take place, I have now kicked off with the planting.

This is only day 2 but pleased with how things are taking shape.

You can see more behind the scene pics on my Journal called

*oddn0ise 270L planted rebuild*


oddn0ise_day_2 by oddnoise, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (7 Oct 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

Very nice.


----------



## Westyggx (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

Looks awesome that's gonna fill in nicely


----------



## oddn0ise (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

Thanks Ady/Mike,

Now just three days old but it's feeling good, I'm pleased with how things have come together... as you say should really fill out well.

I'll post the progress.

And when the time is right will get some nice Corydoras


----------



## SmallestFrog (10 Oct 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

Its looking fantastic! Can't wait to see how it progresses.


----------



## Kristoph91 (10 Oct 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

Nice mate  Plants look super healthy


----------



## oddn0ise (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

Cheers Kris.

It is very early on, but hopefully I can keep the plants looking as nice.

Have lost a few shrimps in the last couple of days so I'm keeping a close eye on things.

Will post some more pictures soon.


----------



## oddn0ise (14 Oct 2012)

*Re: New to UKAPS*

Here's the latest progress and with the fading LEDs I can now get a nice night time effect.

No sign of Algae, fingers crossed, and all fish are happy. The Tenellus is growing quickly and the Cardarmine Lyrata is starting to show it's potential.

Have plenty of plants left over, well established Crypts, Vallis if anyone wants to trade...

Planted tank day 7


oddn0ise_day_7 by oddnoise, on Flickr

Planted tank day 7 night 


oddn0iae_day_7_night by oddnoise, on Flickr


----------



## oddn0ise (20 Oct 2012)

*Re: New ish to UKAPS and now with plants to trade*

I now have lots of plants and the gravel and some wood from my previous tank to swap or sell.

Click the link below to see the forum page

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=23899

SW London


----------



## oddn0ise (21 Oct 2012)

*Re: New ish to UKAPS and now with plants to trade*

All plants and gravel have now gone.

But here's the latest picture of the tank, it's starting to take shape, but to my eye is now looking a little 2D.
Need to work on that.


oddn0ise_Day_14 by oddnoise, on Flickr


----------



## oddn0ise (28 Jan 2013)

It's been a while since my last post but here's how the rebuild is taking shape.


oddn0ise_planted_tank_Day88 by oddnoise, on Flickr


oddn0ise_Day88_close_up1 by oddnoise, on Flickr

And there's a 3 minute video if anyone's interested here


----------



## Marais (29 Jan 2013)

Very nice video. Great tank. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jan 2013)

Tank is looking great now that its filled in  congrats


----------



## oddn0ise (1 Feb 2013)

*Cheers Paulo*, *Cheers Marais*, things are filling out nicely and I'm a fan of the lower level lighting which you can control so well with the Aquaray controller. The tanks at it's best at about 10pm.


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Feb 2013)

I live you're style man. Looks great..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagzz (4 Feb 2013)

Looking good


----------



## oddn0ise (18 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> I live you're style man. Looks great..


 
Cheers Jack.

here's the latest tank development. I've tweaked the flow of the river, made of Staurogene, and have introduced some more Corydoras.
All going well so far.

oddn0ise_day135 by oddnoise, on Flickr


----------



## oddn0ise (20 Feb 2013)

dagzz said:


> Looking good


 
cheers dagzz. Nice new Corydoras pics to follow soon.


----------



## mlgt (20 Feb 2013)

Looking good


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Feb 2013)

You should have posted a higher resolution photo  but looking great so far


----------



## oddn0ise (23 Feb 2013)

here's a couple of higher resolution images, first showing my new Sakura shrimps and the second is the latest tank.
Thanks for the comments Paulo and mlgt!


oddn0ise_Sakura by oddnoise, on Flickr


oddn0ise_day135 by oddnoise, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (23 Feb 2013)

Very nice 
Looks like the crypt balansae is getting a good hold now......lovely plant.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## oddn0ise (23 Feb 2013)

Cheers Ady. Yes the Crypt is growing well, it's Crispatula and I've got a small spare piece if you want it.


----------



## Ady34 (24 Feb 2013)

oddn0ise said:


> Cheers Ady. Yes the Crypt is growing well, it's Crispatula and I've got a small spare piece if you want it.


Cheers for the kind offer, but as much as I love it, I have other plans for my tank at the moment.....it would be a bit too big 
Thanks again,
Ady.


----------



## sanj (26 Feb 2013)

I like the tangled jungle look.


----------



## oddn0ise (19 Apr 2013)

In between all the plants I'm building a nice collection of Corys. Check these out

Corydoras_Burgessi_Panda by oddnoise, on Flickr


Corydoras_Sterbai_Julii_Burgessi by oddnoise, on Flickr


Corydoras_Loxozonus_Panda_Similis by oddnoise, on Flickr


Corydoras_Axelrodi_Panda by oddnoise, on Flickr


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (22 May 2013)

This is really special, i've a 260 litre and only been in the hobby 5 months but it's showing me what can be done, excellent work and the cory's are smashing too.
Thanks
Clive (and Fran)


----------



## Henry (22 May 2013)

Nice tank!
Where's the music in your video from? Would be awesome for sampling.


----------



## Delta_Raven (27 May 2013)

Great Video Mr Noise, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## oddn0ise (3 Jun 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> This is really special, i've a 260 litre and only been in the hobby 5 months but it's showing me what can be done, excellent work and the cory's are smashing too.
> Thanks
> Clive (and Fran)


 

Cheers Clive, let me know if I can help with anything, our tanks are almost identical in size.


----------



## oddn0ise (3 Jun 2013)

Henry said:


> Nice tank!
> Where's the music in your video from? Would be awesome for sampling.


 

Home made, Henry. Music and Aquascaping jostle for my free time. Let me know what you want to sample... I could send you the actual samples themselves!

And... cheers Delta Raven


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (1 Jul 2013)

Hows it going oddn0ise  any updates? I'm thinking of posting a photo of our tank but it just can't compete with everythng i've seen on here, I do have a young pair of panda cory's now though


----------



## oddn0ise (7 Jul 2013)

Hi, I did the same, added three Panda Corys a couple of weeks back and shortly after lost one Julii.
But all going strong now, post a picture of your aquarium, go on!


----------



## DanMac (29 Jul 2013)

Thats one sick planted tank


----------



## oddn0ise (10 Nov 2013)

Cheers D





DanMac said:


> Thats one sick planted tank


 
Cheers Dan, it's been going for just over 1 year now, and it requires very little maintenance and looks like it's improving with age...
I'll post some new pictures soon.

Cheers


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

This is stunning !! Do u have any updates??


----------



## psantos (13 Jun 2014)

Yea, updates pls! Looking great!!


----------

